# Corsair Obsidian 650D USB3 Kabel????



## StylezQ (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin,

ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer des Corsair Obsidian 650D. 
Beim Zusammenschrauben meines neuen Systemes sind mir mehrere USB3 Kabel aufgefallen, die aus dem Frontpanel kommen. Sie sehen genauso aus, wie man USB-Kabel kennt, also extern.
Auf meinem Mainboard (ASUS P8P67 Rev3.1) Finde ich aber keine Anschlussmöglichkeit für diese Kabel.

Kann mir einer bitte helfen? Das Case an sich ist einfach großartig, großes Lob an euch Jungs (und Mädels?) von Corsair! 

Greets


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Dezember 2011)

Das soll man soweit ich weiß extern anschliessen.
Bei meinem 800D ist es BTW auch so... FUUU!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## StylezQ (30. Dezember 2011)

Also soll ich die einfach hinter dem Mainboardtray vertecken? Die USB-Ports vorne funktionieren also ohne die Teile?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2011)

Da wirst du so wie ich einen Adapter verwenden müssen. Hatte hier auch schon angefragt aber für dieses Modell ist kein anderes Kabel in Planung. So einen Anschluß für den Pfostenstecker bieten nur die neuen Tower mit der R Bezeichnung


----------



## StylezQ (30. Dezember 2011)

Also sind die vorderen USB3 Plätze ohne den Adapter nicht nutzbar?


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:


> Also sind die vorderen USB3 Plätze ohne den Adapter nicht nutzbar?


 Doch, aber dann müsstest du hinten 2 USB3 Ports dafür benutzen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> Also sind die vorderen USB3 Plätze ohne den Adapter nicht nutzbar?



Du musst das kabel der vorderen usb 3.0 plaetze durch das gehäuse nach hinten außen ans heck und dann raus aufm i/o panel vom mainboard hinten reinstecken. Mehr anschluesse hast du somit nicht, nur von hinten nach vorne


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

Richtig entweder hinten ans Board oder mit dem Adapter auf dem Pfostenstecker. Die 2. Lösung ist die beste, nutze es so selbst seit geraumer Zeit ohne Probleme


----------



## derP4computer (31. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:


> Also soll ich die einfach hinter dem Mainboardtray vertecken? Die USB-Ports vorne funktionieren also ohne die Teile?


Nein, nicht verstecken.
Hinter oder vor dem Mainboard vorbeiführen, aus dem Gehäuse heraus und anschließen an USB 3.0


----------



## StylezQ (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke habe ich gemacht. 
Ich habe noch ein Kabel von dem ich nicht weiß was es ist und wo es hingegört. Es kommt aus dem Hot-Swap Einschub. Es besteht aus vier kleinen Kabel und der Stecker ist etwas breiter aber kein Pin Stecker. Ich denke mal die Besitzer des Gehäuses wissen welches ich meine. Was soll ich mit dem anfangen?


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Stromzufur fuer die festplatte? Oder satakabel, mehr darf da net rauskommen :p

Ich hab den ganzen einschub ausgebaut, das loch mach ich dann schoen mit beleuchtetem plexi zu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

Du meinst den S ATA Anschluß. Für USB 3.0 würde ich die paar Taler investieren für den Adapter. Es gibt auch etwas günstigere Lösungen nur diese paßte perfekt zu meinem Board.


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Benutzt ihr euren Einschub eigentlich? Habe den nie gebraucht. Man kann ihn sehr gut entfernen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann ihn nicht nutzen da mein Schreibtisch nicht den Platz bietet


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Achso ok, ich wüsste gar nicht, wann ich mal schnell die Festplatte bräuchte. Ich habe ihn demontiert, um mehr Platz zu bekommen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab den bisher schon öfter gebraucht, als mir lieb ist 

Keiner in meinem Bekanntenkries hat ne anständige (funktionierende) externe Festplatte, alle bauen einfach mal ein internes Laufwerk aus, wenn es mal darum geht Daten zu tauschen...

Oder neulich, als ich ein paar Platten testen musste... hat schon was


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Ok, meine bekannten sind nunmal neandertaler


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

jepp die USB3 Lösung wird beim 650D über das Heck angeschlossen.

Ansonsten ist der HotSwap oben recht praktisch für die meisten


----------

